# Problems with Safari uploading files to server



## raymond42 (Dec 18, 2007)

I have a jsp that allows users to upload files via a secure form and the standard html <input type=file  > tag.
I am using the Apache FileUpload code to parse the request.

When the request is submitted by a Safari browser, approximately 80% of the time, the parse does not return a result. After about 2 minutes, I get a SocketTimeoutException. On the client side, Safari shows a loading . Message and after 5 minutes reverts to a blank screen  unsurprisingly since the server never serves up a response.
By way of comparison, when the transaction is successful, the process takes less than 1 second.


java.net.SocketTimeoutException: Read timed out
	at java.net.SocketInputStream.socketRead0(Native Method)
	at java.net.SocketInputStream.read(SocketInputStream.java(Compiled Code))
	at com.ibm.ws.io.Stream.read(Stream.java(Compiled Code))
	at com.ibm.ws.io.ReadStream.read(ReadStream.java(Compiled Code))
	at com.ibm.ws.http.ContentLengthInputStream.read(ContentLengthInputStream.java(Compiled Code))
	at com.ibm.ws.io.ReadStream.read(ReadStream.java(Compiled Code))
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.http.HttpConnection.read(HttpConnection.java:342)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.srp.SRPConnection.read(SRPConnection.java:200)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.srt.SRTInputStream.read(SRTInputStream.java:80)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.srt.http.HttpInputStream.read(HttpInputStream.java:312)
	at java.io.InputStream.read(InputStream.java(Compiled Code))
	at sun.nio.cs.StreamDecoder$ConverterSD.implRead(StreamDecoder.java(Compiled Code))
	at sun.nio.cs.StreamDecoder.read(StreamDecoder.java(Compiled Code))
	at java.io.InputStreamReader.read(InputStreamReader.java(Compiled Code))
	at java.io.BufferedReader.fill(BufferedReader.java(Compiled Code))
	at java.io.BufferedReader.read1(BufferedReader.java(Compiled Code))
	at java.io.BufferedReader.read(BufferedReader.java(Compiled Code))



This problem occurs regardless of file size and even if Safari is told to report itself as firefox. This problem has not once occurred with any of IE 5,6 or 7 or Firefox 1.* and 2.*

Environment:
Client is Mac OS-X 10.4.10 with Safari: 2.0.4
I have been able to reproduce the error with Safari 3 on mac and windows.

Server is Websphere 5.1 

Can anyone suggest a solution to this problem? 
Thanks


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 18, 2007)

When using Safari, the next time it occurs, hit the Bug button and submit a report to Apple.
And from then on, use Firefox or Camino until you have a newer version of Safari where it might work.


----------

